# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Muchas felicidades Ezequiel!

## frechi

Muchas de las veces que he pedido ayuda ahí estabas tu, así que... en cierto modo, nos conocemos jaja 
Pues eso, que muchas felicidades y que te lo pases genial hoy!!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Muchas gracias frechi!!! No esperaba ningún tipo de saludo por este medio a si que me sorprendiste gratamente.. Gracias.

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidades!!!

----------


## Moss

El tiempo pasa para todos; incluso para Ezequiel. 

Que cumpla usted muchos más Maestro.   :Drunk:

----------


## sann

Felicidades !!

----------


## b12jose

Felicidades caballero!!!

----------


## Tereso

Pase por favor a depositar la cuota para celebraciones cumpleañeriles.

Hasta ese entonces, hablamos.

----------


## Marvel

¡¡Muchas felicidades!! Si de verdad eres mago haz aparecer una tarta de chocolate en la nevera de la casa de todos los foreros, jajaja

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Mago lo dudo.. ilusionista lo confirmo.. Milagros imposibles...

Gracias por los saludos y su mágica amistad..

----------


## Coloclom

Felicidades grosso!!!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Felicidades a una, dos y por que no tengo tres manos!!!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Muchas gracias.. son las pequeñas cosas que alegran por de mas el día...
No se como are pero mínimo tengo que tomar una cerveza con cada uno de ustedes..

----------


## Tereso

Ay, muchacho, cuando vengas o vaya, la que nos vamos a dar es una de tequila, por que yo no celebro cumpleaños con cervezas. 

Felicítote  :Smile1:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Y en mi país tomamos un buen fernet con coca.. Que suerte que tengo el paladar mas trabajado que el forzaje por arrastre :P

----------


## Tereso

Bueno, dime cómo es la receta del Fernet con Coca, y al rato me hago uno a tu salud  :Smile1:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Le pones 4 hielos y de 30 a 40 % fernet y luego todo coca cola... mientras va pasando la noche o el paladar le puedes dar 50-50 o 60-40... Pero es hasta que le encuentres el punto..

----------


## Marvel

No te lo vas a creer, pero hoy había una tarta de chocolate en la nevera de mi casa.
Ya no se si fué porque ha sido el cumpleaños de mi hermano o por tus ilusorias artes, jajaja

----------

